# N Scale No More



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I took all my Kato N scale trains, track, and accessories to an online auctioneer yesterday. I decided it was easier than trying to piece-meal it out for little return. I can get the same or better without any work on my part. I had envisioned a great N Scale layout, but, it never came to be.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Which scale are you moving to Bob?


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I have kept about 25% of my O Gauge items. I still have about a dozen locomotives, several sets of passenger cars and fifty or so freight cars. More than enough.


----------



## PrairieKnight (Nov 10, 2015)

Bob,
I have been modeling HO for some time. If I am not being to intrusive, I would like to ask a few questions; 1. What attracted you to start in N scale? 2. What lead to the decision to get out of N scale and go back to O gauge? I have thought about incorporating N scale into my work spaces in the basement to create railroad dioramas for friends and families to display in offices and homes. However, I am a little leery about about working with N scale as I am finding I need more light/magnification these days to work on my HO layout which I plan on sticking with for modeling and operating.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

PrairieKnight said:


> Bob,
> I have been modeling HO for some time. If I am not being to intrusive, I would like to ask a few questions; 1. What attracted you to start in N scale?
> 
> I think I saw, and heard some N Scale trains in operation. Actually, to be more precise, it was what I didn't hear that attracted me. There was so little noise, like O Gauge, that become deafening when I have six or seven trains running. These little guys just made a nice little clickety-clack and a light humming of the motors. I wasn't looking into sound systems, or upgrades to fancy controls. I was happy with basic DC operation. All my O gauge trains run conventional only. I did some DCC in O Gauge for awhile, but wasn't too happy with it.
> ...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob, I never heard back from you on my question if you had any Canadian road names to sell.....but I guess it’s too late now.....


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry. I didn't have anything Canadian.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------

